# [SOLVED] The battle for middle earth 1 error crashing problem!



## TheReaperOfHope

Hi guys i am trying to install BFME1 on my windows 7 32-bit version 
with full graphic card drivers update & DirectX and i get this error


----------



## Floop

*Re: The battle for middle earth 1 error crashing problem!*

Sorry you haven't described the error?

What does the system actually say when the error pops up? Any error codes etc?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope

*Re: The battle for middle earth 1 error crashing problem!*



Floop said:


> Sorry you haven't described the error?
> 
> What does the system actually say when the error pops up? Any error codes etc?


Yes i am sorry i had a problem.
My problem is the following.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope

*Re: The battle for middle earth 1 error crashing problem!*

SOLVED!!! 
i found the way!


----------



## Floop

I'm glad your problem is solved, could you share the solution with us?

Thanks.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope

Yea i will try, first i went to BFME's shortcut then security and i've checked ALL the boxes for all uses to have acces all the users (sorry for bad english).
Second i went to C:\Users\<Your Username>\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth Files and created a folder named Maps and in C:\Users\User\<Your Username>\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth Files also i created a text and i added the following code 
AllHealthBars = yes
AmbientVolume = 81.000000
AnimationLOD = High
AudioLOD = Low
Brightness = 50
DecalLOD = High
EffectsLOD = Medium
FlashTutorial = 0
HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
ModelLOD = Medium
MovieVolume = 70.000000
MusicVolume = 78.000000
Resolution = 1024 768
SFXVolume = 80.000000
ScrollFactor = 64
SendDelay = no
ShaderLOD = Low
ShadowLOD = Low
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TerrainLOD = Medium
TextureQualityLOD = High
TimesInGame = 60
UseEAX3 = no
VoiceVolume = 69.000000
WaterLOD = Medium

Then click Edit > Save Us > Options.ini 
AND VOILA! WORKED!
it worked on my BFME2 too! because it had the ssame problem, just the same way! =D
If you dont understand something reply me


----------

